# Helmet for All-Mountain/Dirt jump



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,
I ride all-mountain rather aggressively but not downhill. I take jumps on the trail, sometimes go to the park, nothing too high but I go longer each time. I've always used an mtb helmet (ya know, the standard one) but wonder what disadvantage is there to use a BMX or full-face - on my rides as well, not just in the jump park. I mean - why doesn't everyone use BMX for example?
Thanks!


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

I usually ride with a Pryome skate style helmet. The trails we ride are very rocky and I have gone over the bars a few times. The skate type helmets seem to be quite a bit sturdier. At least they feel like they offer better protection. I haven't split my melon open yet, so I have some confidence in them. My riding partner uses a 661 Dirt Lid for the same reasons. It seems to offer better protection than a standard style bicycle helmet.

The one real drawback that I notice is that this style helmet is very hot. The ventilation just is not happening. Other than that, I like the skate / DJ style helmets.


----------



## RoelantVDL (Sep 14, 2004)

I like the Specialized Deviant for agressive AM / light freeride... I don't really know if aa full face has disadvantages in DJ though.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

Those skate helmets can take a knocking and keep on going unlike an mtb helmet that will crack into pieces if it receives a hard impact. It'll get expensive if you're a frequent crasher wearing an mtb helmet I suppose.

As for full face helmets, usually those who crashed and lost teeth or skinned their face at one time make the switch. Also, some of the older riders just can't afford to jack up their face because of job reasons.


----------



## AMRipper (Nov 29, 2006)

I just bought a giro hex-very nice helmet


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

Arkayne said:


> Those skate helmets can take a knocking and keep on going unlike an mtb helmet that will crack into pieces if it receives a hard impact. It'll get expensive if you're a frequent crasher wearing an mtb helmet I suppose.
> 
> As for full face helmets, usually those who crashed and lost teeth or skinned their face at one time make the switch. Also, some of the older riders just can't afford to jack up their face because of job reasons.


While the skate helmets don't break apart like a regular bike helmet, I replace the helmet any time it gets hit very hard. The padding/energy absorbing material inside the helmet can be deformed and the helmet shell can be damaged even though you can not see any cracks or see anything deformed. In the grand scheme of things, helmets are cheap compared to injury.

I know the bike helmets break up as part of the way they are designed. It helps absorb the energy of the impact. But it is kind of nice to have a helmet that stays together just in case you take a second knock, or have a long ride back to the trail head.


----------



## kjmccarx (Apr 3, 2014)

11 Bravo said:


> In the grand scheme of things, helmets are cheap compared to injury.


This ^. I took a 6ft fall onto a 661 helmet (picture below) and I didn't even get a concussion (that I know of), only a headache for a few minutes, plus a broken palm, which will heal over time.

My mountain climbing instructor/mentor back in high school once said to me something like "bones can heal, brains can't" and, for the most part, it's a very true statement.

I ordered a Smith Axle helmet with MIPS which is a DJ style helmet with a ton of coverage. Should be great for the type of riding I do, which is mostly an AM/Trials combo almost exclusively on granite.


----------



## danfrance (Jan 18, 2015)

kjmccarx said:


>


They say a picture paints a thousand words. They're not wrong.


----------

